# Pump freeze



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Its so bitter cold here in Michigan right now Im convinced my pump is freezing up and it doesnt want to cooperate very well till the truck runs for a while. Im going to wrap it with a large heating pad to warm it up before an event.

The truck sits out doors.

Ive got the good fluids in it and everything but its brutal cold here.

Once its running and fluid is being exchanged it worls flawless.

Anyone experience freeze up or have any tips/tricks?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The temp is 13f here Northern MN, and the plow works fine.
I don't notice the cold untill it gets below -20. Then it's to cold to snow any way. O.K. then your clearing drifts.lol


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Its just strange. Seems sometimes it wants to get warm and maybe a jolt of extra boost from a warm battery.

Going to start giving it a light charge and a lil blankie before events and see if it likes.

lol


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Its 5 degrees here now and I dont know what the WC is and the truck sits between events so Ill activate it daily as well from now on.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> Its just strange. Seems sometimes it wants to get warm and maybe a jolt of extra boost from a warm battery.
> 
> Going to start giving it a light charge and a lil blankie before events and see if it likes.
> 
> lol


I here some milk and cookes can do wonders  lol


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

F'ing things. Dude I swear my plow lights wouldnt cooperate fully till I installed a set of driving lights under them on the towers as backups in a failure or for additionals.

They just started working perfectly right away.

I wonder if I need to buy it a christmas gift or hang a stocking on the wall.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Mine was slow as hell to raise this morning, it was like 8 degrees. I think a cold battery and frigid thickened fluid has a lot to do with it.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

None of you guys are running aircraft hyd fluid? I've found it to really shine in these cold temperatures. I bought it from Angelo's a couple years ago, its a bit more expensive, but won't freeze up like ATF does.

Also, those battery blankets that you plug in, or the oilpan heaters would work well if you wrapped then around the oil resevior during the night.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I didn't know that it got below 0 in illinois....: lol 
I've lived in northern Minnesota or the mountains of Colorado all of my life and the one thing thats works the best is to keep your equipment running it's best in clod weather is... good and regular maintance... 
Sure I use an aw 32 hydraulic oil It's only good down to -32 but any thing below that is just stupid cold. ... And it never snows when it's cold any way. I agree ATF gets thick fast when the temps drop..
In the trucks I use 5W-30 oil and I replace the batts every other year if they need it or not. If you do this your truck will start even when it's -40


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> F'ing things. Dude I swear my plow lights wouldnt cooperate fully till I installed a set of driving lights under them on the towers as backups in a failure or for additionals.
> 
> They just started working perfectly right away.
> 
> I wonder if I need to buy it a christmas gift or hang a stocking on the wall.


Maybe a bed time story and hang some lights in the garage?????
Do you talk nice to her??


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*E-60*

My e-60 started moving real slow, can see my lights go dim. Any Ideals ???


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have the "blue fluid" in my plow's system. I just think it's the shear cold that slows stuff down! Batteries hate frigid temps,reserves are really lowered. The plow fluid's are still thickened but not frozen with frigid temps.
The more you work it the faster it gets.


----------



## Scott R (Oct 18, 2005)

*All this clod talk*

Thought I would toss in a little cold from up here in Alsaka, heres a pic. of my t-stat in my office from a couple years ago. 
It does make things interesting, for sure.
Hey, snofarmer, where you located? up the North shore? I grew up in Duluth made my way North to AK about 18 yrs ago.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Minus 55 , thats kinda chilly. Dont want to go outside for long.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

When you tried to start the truck was it make this noise slowly?

_Leave-me-alone, leave-me-alone, leave-me-alone_


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Scott I sent you a pm :waving:


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

My Oldskewl western pump with regular transmission fluid works like a champ even when cold. Woo for the oldskewl


----------



## fans (Feb 4, 2004)

*Don't make fun*

I used to wrap diesel engine fuel filters with a clean (yeah, not used) disposable diaper. They're relatively cheap and available. Could try the same thing. They're insulated great and generally have a plastic coating on the outside. Used Duct or Aluminum tape to hold them on.

Another idea is to build a box or something around the pump (cardboard will work) and hang a 60 watt light bulb on an extension cord next to the pump inside the box. If you put insulation of some type in the box, it works even better - not something flammable or that will melt. You can use the light bulb trick to keep diesel fuel filters from waxing up on cold nights as well. If you're going to put a diaper on the thing, wait until whatever you're wrapping is warm.


----------



## Brookside (Nov 24, 2005)

We had a problem once with our old Western elec pump. It wouldn't budge 'till I poured a kettle of hot water on it, then it was good for the day. Took the unit to the shop, they took it apart and there was moisture inside. They dried it out and I guess they got it sealed up, 'cause it never was a problem again.


----------



## K2eoj (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm new posting but have lurked around a little . Great site. I've been Plowing for 20 years but we don't get much snow here in Colorado Springs so I don't do much maintenance on my plow and it freezes up. A couple of years ago I bought an ac inverter and a magnetic mount block heater. The other day it was -20 and the plow worked great.


----------



## paynter2 (Nov 24, 2005)

A couple of posts above mention the magnetic block heater. I have one that I put on my plow pump (E47). I also have a frost plug heater in the engine of my CJ5 (I6 258 CI). I also use a maintenance charger. I keep that plugged in all winter long. It has a computer chip in it that allows a trickle charge (2 amps) only when the battery needs it. This keeps my battery fully charged.

I usually plow in the morning after a storm. I can be brutally cold then. I've plowed in some pretty cold weather - cold weather usually follows snow storms in my area (Northern MN). The night before I plow, I attach and plug in the magnetic heater to heat the pump fluid. I plug in the block heater and the maintenance charge is always plugged in.

When I get to the garage in the morning. I'm wearing a sweat shirt and tennis shoes - jeep warms right up and away we go.

You can buy all three (block heater, maintenance charger, and magnetic (oil pan) heater)) for under $100. 

P.S. I use blue fluid from Norther Tool and Equp. It's rated to -50F.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

paynter2 said:


> I usually plow in the morning after a storm. I can be brutally cold then. I've plowed in some pretty cold weather - cold weather usually follows snow storms in my area (Northern MN).
> 
> P.S. I use blue fluid from Norther Tool and Equp. It's rated to -50F.


I use the Northern AW 32 hydraulic fluid too. Your right it's good down to -50, I was wrong when I posted it was only good down to-32.
I also live in Northern MN, and yes, when the temp drops below -0 the trucks are usually in the shop or plugged in , it's just easier on them if you can

I Hope we don't see any of thoes -40 to-50s any time soon:waving:


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

I add a ounce of dry gas to the oil and never had a freeze up.


----------



## Leethehandyman (Jan 8, 2003)

My guess would be you have water in your fluid. Flush out the entire system , that means the pistons too and replace the fluid. Try one of the synthetic at fluids for better cold weather durability . There is a filter in many pumps that will not allow water crystals to pass through. The water will look like gray slime on the filter.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

When you drain the fluid out (ATF) and it's a dark cloudy pink it has water in it.
I leave my truck in the garage with the drain plug and filter plugs out,I let them drip all night to get every last bit out.


----------

